

Now +1 Gets Interesting - dell9000
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/01/now-1-gets-interesting-button-to-launch-on-youtube-android-market-best-buy-oh-and-techcrunch/

======
braindead_in
Has Google confirmed that it will affect search rankings?

